# Bullseye 7.0 Neutral PH REgulator



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I was at walmart and noticed that they had a TON of fish stuff on sale, I got several plants and new themometers and some aquarium sealent but then I saw a bottle of Bullseye 7.0 Neutral PH Regulator for $.10US. I figured a dime was worth the gamble and picked it up. Does anyone know what effects it has on the tank? I have two small beta tanks and a 10 gallon. 

I am not going to put it in for a while anyway, but if my PH ever gets out of wack would it be a good thing to use?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Things like that are not good to add to tanks nor recommended. Usually the PH will go to 7 then spike up or down again and not stay regulated like promised. 

I've been tempted though to use it.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

So, don't use unless things get really bad then?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

What is you ph now? and unless you change where you get your water from or use natural inhancer (whether you realize they are or not) you shouldnt have any drastic changes


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Agree completely with Lexus... Keep your water parameters stable with regular water changes. If, for some reason, your PH changes, a problem exists. You would need to find the problem. But what the heck, it only cost .10 and you wouldn't have asked the question if you hadn't bought it.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I too would say to stay away from those products. As stated before, if your ph isn't typically a problem, and suddenly it is, you need to get to the source of the problem.

But also, if you told me your ph was chronically low or high, I would still tell you not to bother. I tried using a nuetral regulator because my ph is very high, but my water is so hard that no amount of chemical treatment will bring it down. Another problem is that you bought it on clearance, so even if it did work, you would have to try to find it elsewhere, or begin experimenting with other products.

Personally, I have found stability the key. Whether your ph is high or low, as long as it is stable your fish will be ok. I have found most of my fish do well with the water I have, and have learned which ones don't.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for letting me know, A .10 gamble... But I guess now I have something new to go on the shelf with the fisth stuff... LOL.


----------

